# Anyone familiar with Northwest Theological Seminary?



## shackleton (Oct 31, 2008)

Northwest Theological Seminary - Christocentric Confessional Reformed Biblical Theology

Good? Bad?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 31, 2008)

AD King went there. Tucker goes there. Dennison teaches there. I would think good.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 31, 2008)

It's just up the road from me. Fairly new, trying to get a base of students (there was some concern that they'd not have some classes this year due to lack of students, but the met their enrollment goal).

I'm not saying either good or bad, but you need to know that its founder, James Dennison, leans pretty heavily toward Biblical Theology. I'm not saying that he ignores Systematic Theology, they teach it there, but his bias and emphasis on that issue does seem to show in the seminary.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2008)

I am a graduate of NWTS. I cannot speak highly enough of the school. Dennison was a superb teacher. Yes, biblical theology is taught and even emphasized--especially how it enriches the reformed faith. It was *never *pitted against systematic theology during my whole course (just consider some of the fascinating projects Dennison has undertaken, such as the reformed confessions work only recently released from RHB and Francis Turretin's Institutes). Those who criticize Dennison for his Biblical Theological approach really need to spend the time interacting with what he has written rather than vaguely characterize him (spoken to his detractors not necessarily in response to any posts here). The Westminster Standards were staunchly defended at the school in all the departments.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 1, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I am a graduate of NWTS. I cannot speak highly enough of the school. Dennison was a superb teacher. Yes, biblical theology is taught and even emphasized--especially how it enriches the reformed faith. It was *never *pitted against systematic theology during my whole course (just consider some of the fascinating projects Dennison has undertaken, such as the reformed confessions work only recently released from RHB and Francis Turretin's Institutes). Those who criticize Dennison for his Biblical Theological approach really need to spend the time interacting with what he has written rather than vaguely characterize him (spoken to his detractors not necessarily in response to any posts here). The Westminster Standards were staunchly defended at the school in all the departments.



Thank you for the balance.


----------

